# Incubator air circulation problem



## Myrnas Bosnia (Sep 7, 2021)

Hii, i create homemade incubator. I use XM-18E and other you can see in pics. My problem is with temperature, i have 5 drawers/boxs for eggs. Temperature sett is: 38 C. On 1,2 drawers/boxes temp is OK, but on 3,4,5 temperature is 36-35-34 C. Do you have idea how i can solve my problem
Ps Fan is 1350 RPM 150 W ( I have and smaller wats but problem is same). Thank you !


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Very nice looking! but I wouldn't know. I'm not experienced with incubators..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Try reversing the direction of the fan. Instead of blowing down, have it drawing up.


----------



## Myrnas Bosnia (Sep 7, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Try reversing the direction of the fan. Instead of blowing down, have it drawing up.


I try but dont work


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Where is your heat source?

@Poultry Judge can you give any idea why there is such a temp difference?


----------



## Myrnas Bosnia (Sep 7, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Where is your heat source?


Heat source is behind fan like this


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We need PJ to weigh in on this since he's built his own in the past. 

Right now I'm wondering if your heat source is not enough. I've never seen one tied into the fan like that.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> We need PJ to weigh in on this since he's built his own in the past.
> 
> Right now I'm wondering if your heat source is not enough. I've never seen one tied into the fan like that.


That's way too much fan for that incubator. Even my Emu incubators had small fans. You only need one small fan on top. When I have built my own in the past, I have used scrap computer fans. The heating coil attached to the fan unit looks like it would consume quite a bit of energy because there would be too much air exchange. I have one old cabinet incubator I set up with a solid state heat controller and a computer fan on top. The egg temps in the upper half are great. Because the door is so large, the temps on the bottom are a degree lower, so I use that for a large brooder tray for the first 24 hours.


----------



## Myrnas Bosnia (Sep 7, 2021)

Poultry Judge said:


> That's way too much fan for that incubator. Even my Emu incubators had small fans. You only need one small fan on top. When I have built my own in the past, I have used scrap computer fans. The heating coil attached to the fan unit looks like it would consume quite a bit of energy because there would be too much air exchange. I have one old cabinet incubator I set up with a solid state heat controller and a computer fan on top. The egg temps in the upper half are great. Because the door is so large, the temps on the bottom are a degree lower, so I use that for a large brooder tray for the first 24 hours.


Now i install small fan but dont work, same problem


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

PJ, where was your heat source? All of mine were larger in area. Not sure how to explain this. The fan was in the center but the heat source was actually many inches away from the fan.

It appears the heat source is right above the fan and the same circumference as the fan blade.

@Poultry Judge to get your attention.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> PJ, where was your heat source? All of mine were larger in area. Not sure how to explain this. The fan was in the center but the heat source was actually many inches away from the fan.
> 
> It appears the heat source is right above the fan and the same circumference as the fan blade.
> 
> @Poultry Judge to get your attention.


Yes, there is too much air exchange in that incubator.


----------



## Myrnas Bosnia (Sep 7, 2021)

Poultry Judge said:


> Yes, there is too much air exchange in that incubator.


What are you think, what is solution? Which fan i need how many wats and rpm? And how many fans i need and which position?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A computer fan is only four to six inches wide. I think your heat source is also part of the problem. It needs to be either wider or further from the fan.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> A computer fan is only four to six inches wide. I think your heat source is also part of the problem. It needs to be either wider or further from the fan.


Definitely further from the fan, you may have to experiment with the location of your heat source.


----------



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

One thing to keep in mind is the temps will vary a bit from top to bottom in almost all cabinets, but as most are saying, to get your numbers tighter you need some venting. I always tell my customers to use butterfly vents in something like this. At least 1 on each side wall in the upper 15% of the wall and maybe even 1 on the back wall in the lower 20%.


----------



## Myrnas Bosnia (Sep 7, 2021)

I found what is problem. Problem is tall. My incubator is Tall and narrow and temperature go UP. All incubator have only 3 eggs trays, because tall is not high and temperature can circulation. Now i making new box and we will see


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Myrnas Bosnia said:


> Now i install small fan but dont work, same problem
> View attachment 42444


borrow a broody hen from someone or something. Or just buy an incubator.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

CP, it's not that easy. Many people enjoy building things. A lot of folks have built their own incubators and feel a sense of accomplishment because it really is a challenge to get them right.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> CP, it's not that easy. Many people enjoy building things. A lot of folks have built their own incubators and feel a sense of accomplishment because it really is a challenge to get them right.


yes I do agree on that. i know I would never had built one, and I congratulate @Myrnas Bosnia for doing so.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> CP, it's not that easy. Many people enjoy building things. A lot of folks have built their own incubators and feel a sense of accomplishment because it really is a challenge to get them right.


you are wise!!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Myrnas Bosnia said:


> Hii, i create homemade incubator. I use XM-18E and other you can see in pics. My problem is with temperature, i have 5 drawers/boxs for eggs. Temperature sett is: 38 C. On 1,2 drawers/boxes temp is OK, but on 3,4,5 temperature is 36-35-34 C. Do you have idea how i can solve my problem
> Ps Fan is 1350 RPM 150 W ( I have and smaller wats but problem is same). Thank you !
> 
> View attachment 42431
> ...


that is really good!


----------



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

Myrnas Bosnia said:


> I found what is problem. Problem is tall. My incubator is Tall and narrow and temperature go UP. All incubator have only 3 eggs trays, because tall is not high and temperature can circulation. Now i making new box and we will see


Regardless of the size, you will need proper venting sent up. People make rooms that incubate eggs, so size should not be an issue.


----------

